
Ask HN: Cinnamon vs. Mate - supermatou
Linux Mint users, what made you choose Cinnamon over Mate - or vice-versa, Mate over Cinnamon?
======
moondev
I prefer gnome. Best extension support. "Dash to panel" really makes it slick

~~~
stOneskull
xfce 4 life!

